# UK MEET DETAILS - 20th July



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Lots of people have been asking about details, although they are already on the board, a quick summary:Victoria station, 12pm, at the bottom of the left luggage ramp (its sign posted), on Sunday 20th July.Thats two weeks this Sunday!!Gaz


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh, the dates changed *hehe*Okeydoke x It'll be better than the weekend after as London will be packed due to Mardis Gras!See you all soon xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Changed? lol! Its always been the 20th July!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I was told it was the 26th... never mind xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh, thats odd. We've stated the 20th right from the beginning







Oh well.


----------

